# Homesteading Lessons?



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

We are brand new to the homestead idea (still in the process of buying property) and have no idea what we're doing. The adults can manage their own research without guidance but I'm wanting the kids to be totally involved in this whole thing too and I know there is MUCH to learn that will be of great value to them no matter what they do in life. So I'm looking for some lesson plans... or study guides... something to give the kids (15 down to 7) some guidance as we muddle through.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Make up your own homesteading lessons where you are and with what you can do. Can you grow something? Even just a small container garden can teach the kids about gardening, throw in some botany (parts of the plant, photosynthesis, etc.) and you have a science and homesteading lesson in one. Get some berries or fruit and have a jam or jelly making session, make some pickles, and you have started them on canning and preserving food. Teach them how to sew. It can even be basic things like repairing a rip in jeans, sewing on a button, etc. And most importantly teach them how to manage their time efficiently. I know this has been the most important skill needed to run our homestead. I have the farmwork, the housework, the schoolwork, etc. etc. etc. If I didn't have good time management skills I would quickly be overwhelmed and burned out. You could also buy some paraffin wax and dip some candles or learn how to make basic soap. Do it together with your kids and let them learn right along with you. It will be much more valuable to them in the long run than just sitting them down with a study guide and saying learn this. Blessings, Kat


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Whenever my oldest shows interest in something like making candles, repairing clothing, baking bread or whatever, I start off by searching YouTube until I find something appropriate for her to watch. If that satisfies her curiosity, then we're done. If she's still fired up about it, we might find a book written to her reading level, or we might just get out the cookbooks, a needle and thread, or whatever, and give it a try.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess it never really occurred to me to actually research it. 
When I'm doing something new (I don't know how to pressure-can, as an example) the kids are helping with the project, which means they're also helping me read instructions. 

When it's something we've done before (working a new colt maybe or fixing the car), we're teaching the kids as we go...


Today I'm sending them out with the fence tester and a roll of wire to figure out why our hot-fence isn't working. They'll figure that out on their own.


----------

